# Just failed



## purduegrad (Dec 30, 2006)

I just found out I failed. I got 42 right. (First timer) I took testmasters and still failed. I am going to take the class again but need advice on what to do for the afternoon. Took GEO last time only got 21? Can anyone give me additional study options for next april's test. I'm ready to start the study process again and get my PE!!


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Dec 30, 2006)

Check out the links and saved threads portion of this website. Has a lot of good and useful info.

Will be posting more on the WHAT DID YOU DO RIGHT post (check it out, too).


----------



## purduegrad (Dec 31, 2006)

thanks tmckeon, I need whatever advice anyone can give me.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Dec 31, 2006)

Feel free to ask for what you feel you need. If I can provide it, I will try. If I can't, maybe someone else here can.


----------



## civengPE (Dec 31, 2006)

purduegrad,

The geotech depth, historically, is one of the harder ones. I was planning to take it and I was told by many people not to. I took the transpo instead.

The object of the test is not to prove anything to anyone else, so I doesnt matter what section you pass with. If there was a basket weaving afternoon section, I would have gladly taken it. Transpo is, by far, the easiest section especially since you are taking test masters. I learned everything I knew about transportation from them. I had almost zero knowledge going into the class.

I have also heard the water resources can be a good afternoon if you are already pretty strong in that area. Bottom line I guess is stay away from geotech and structural.

'.02'


----------



## GTScott (Dec 31, 2006)

I will post my procedure that I used to pass but I wanted to start by telling you this - don't feel bad. That Geotech PM was MAJORLY hard. I think the Gods of 50/50 were with me in the afternoon. I would be interested in seeing your breakdown if you are open to posting it. If you think you want to take the Geotech PM again, let me know and I will share my materials with you.

-GT


----------



## purduegrad (Dec 31, 2006)

here's my breakdown.

morning:

environ 63% 5/8

geotech 88% 7/8

structures 38% 3/8

transpo 25% 2/8

water 50% 4/8

21

afternoon:

subsurface exploration and sampling 75% 6/8

engineering properties and soil mechanics 43% 3/7

Foundations 44% 4/9

Earth retaining structures 50% 1/2

environmental 75% 3/4

structures 38% 3/8

transpo 50% 1/2

21

total =42


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for posting that!

Not bad really, I wish I could have your Geotech scores.


----------



## GTScott (Jan 1, 2007)

thanks for posting that!

I think that shooting 50% in the afternoon on that exam is VERY impressive. I doubt I did that well on the PM. To me, it looks like your morning is where you missed some low hanging fruit. I am in no way trying to minimize your effort in the morning so please don't let me offend you. The AM transpo, with the exception of one question taht I had no clue what they were talking about, was fairly simple. I would start by reviewing the transpo when you get started studying again. I used the 6 min transpo book and found it to be fairly adequate. Your score on the AM Structural was pretty good as some of that stuff was really out of left field. When studying, I would hit the enviro again too as I don't see it ever being as easy as that was.

I guess what I am saying, as one who took the same PM session, is that you might wnat to focus more on the AM session. If I were you, I would go the PM Geotech again as well judging by what you just scored.

As you get ready, please let me know how I can help you. I have all of my Geotech in pretty neat order still.

You will nail it next time.

-GT


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

purduegrad --

I will echo everyone's sentiments - it looks like you are about par for the afternoon section. I think your best efforts would be served best by shoring up (no pun intended  ) your AM scores.

In previous examinations, I did very poorly in transpo and structures breadth. I spent a fair amount of time covering struct and transpo breadth topics specified for the exam, especially horizontal and vertical curves, basic mechanics, bending shear-moment diagrams - things like that. I think this was one part of my success for taking the exam this time.

Also discussing reference materials, study aids, and problem types with other examinees who have taken and passed the geotech depth will be very useful. They will have ideas/strategies or at the very least perspective on where things can be improved.

Best of luck in your preparation.

JR


----------



## ARJ (Jan 1, 2007)

purduegrad,

I took the geotechnical depth. These publications proved to be everything I needed to destroy the geotech questions:

(1) Geotechnical Engineering by Coduto

--this is an excellent publication. Very easy to read and very thorough. It is one of those publications that will answer any question you will have. Plenty of problems, and equations that other publications won't have but will be on the test. This publication will help you to actually understand the subject.

(2) Geotechnical Engineering by Chelapati (Review manual)

--tons of practices problems with solutions. Loaded with Charts.

(3) Six Minute Solutions---Geotechnical Engineering

---more problem exposure.

Between these three publications--I was throughly prepared. Every geotech. problem was like a gift. I hope this helps. :thumbsup:


----------



## purduegrad (Jan 1, 2007)

I thank everyone for their help. I feel better about the next exam now. Does anyone suggest any books for structures theory, water theory or any other theory questions in the morning. It seems test masters prepares you for quantitative problems in the morning but not theory. Again thanks for all the help. You guys are great.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 2, 2007)

I took testmasters as well and I have to say I was dissapointed.

I really think the only reason I passed this second go round was due to taking in several college textbooks from ENV, Geotech, and even statics.

I am sure those qualitative (definition prooblems) on the the exam were easy if you are in the business, but I couldnt find them in the CERM, but I had borrowed some ENV textbooks that had the answers, and bringing in my old geotech textbook helped this go round.

I even brought a statics book because it had an large amount of truss / beam problems examples worked out.

The dude from testmaster said they set the class up to help you get 30+ in the AM, and then you were on your own in the PM for the most part. But I didnt get any info from the TM book in either the GEO, or ENV section. But the Water and the Transportation sections were the best parts of the class..

I think if you take the transpo afternoon you also have to take the MUTCD, HCM , &amp; Roadside Design Guide.


----------



## SCPE (Jan 2, 2007)

I am going to go out on a limb here and dont want to offend anyone.

Screw the study courses!!!!!!

The more people I talk to who take these courses seem to fail more than they pass.

I think they may give a false sense of security. Anybody else think this?


----------



## pokadoros (Jan 2, 2007)

Oct 2006 was my first try. :wait So I am in no position to give advice. But, here are some comments, peer to peer.

Prep class (UVA) was good to boost AM section by few points. Nothing for the PM.

I took transportation and used several books, references etc. The only book representative of the exam was the

6-minute solutions - Transportation.

I think I got more points from this thin inexpensive book even than the prep-class. :study


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

> I am going to go out on a limb here and dont want to offend anyone.
> Screw the study courses!!!!!!
> 
> The more people I talk to who take these courses seem to fail more than they pass.
> ...


I think I generally concur with you SCPE.

I have been underwhelmed by the materials I have seen from some of the professional and university PE prep courses. The inference from many of these courses is that one will benefit from materials and/or 'expert' lecturers. IMHO, I think your $$ is spent on solid prepatory material + references + quality study time '.02'

JR


----------



## cement (Jan 2, 2007)

> Oct 2006 was my first try. :wait So I am in no position to give advice. But, here are some comments, peer to peer.
> Prep class (UVA) was good to boost AM section by few points. Nothing for the PM.
> 
> I took transportation and used several books, references etc. The only book representative of the exam was the
> ...


I think that this is a great point. The prep course that I took at Rutgers a long time ago left me ill prepared, perhaps I was frustrated by the weak class content and all the time spent by people showing how much smarter they were, or it was my poor work ethic. What killed me was listening to the instructor say that we should NOT bring in a bunch of refrences that would slow us down, that the CERM was all we needed!

This forum is an excellent resource in that we can get referral from our peers to select good prep courses. Or just buckle down and study!

:study :study :study :read:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 2, 2007)

There aren't any review classes in a small area like mine, so I was on my own anyway.

I think that a review class is fine, but by studying on your own, you can spend as much or as little time on a subject as you need. You will be frustrated if you site through a whole night of something you can front and back, and likewise if the teacher glosses over something you're struggling wtih.


----------

